# upcoming whitewater clinics from Gold Medal



## bebob (May 4, 2006)

Greetings - 

Just wanted to announce some upcoming courses we're offering 
and hope you're able to join us, should you have an interest. 

For details, please refer to the following links: 

August 21-24 ~ Payette River Whitewater Workshop 
~ Horseshoe Bend, Idaho 
http://www.goldmedalconnections.com/payette06.htm 

September 1-4 ~ South Fork American River Skills Clinic 
~ Lotus, California 
http://www.goldmedalconnections.com/coloma06.htm 

October 4-8 ~ ACA Whitewater Instructor Training & Certification Course 
~ Glenwood Springs, Colorado 
http://www.goldmedalconnections.com/IDW06.htm 


All the best ...... 

Bob Campbell


----------

